

Prediction from the past: America will disintegrate in June 2010 - JustinSeriously
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Panarin#Prediction_of_the_USA.27s_collapse_in_2010

======
jayruy
It really tickles me that he not only had the moxy to propose such a
hypothesis, but attach an exact month to it.

------
balding_n_tired
Hey, the month's not over!

